# MISC | Solaris buses



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

*The delivery of the first 47 of totaly 320 **Solaris has been started today.

* 320 Solaris for Athens
16.07.2008

Solaris Bus & Coach will deliver 320 low floor city buses to the Greek capital Athens. Representatives of Solaris and Athens bus company E.THE.L signed the contract for 220 midibuses and 100 articulated buses on 16 July 2008. It is the biggest single contract ever won by Solaris Bus & Coach. The order is worth over 80 million Euro and calls for 220 low floor midibuses of the Solaris Alpino 8.6 type as well as 100 low floor articulated Solaris Urbino 18. The first of the state-of-the-art city buses will be delivered to Athens six months after the signing of the contract. The Solaris Alpino 8.6 and Solaris Urbino 18 will be equipped with air-conditioning systems designed to meet the challenging demands of the Greek climate. Easy access for wheelchair users will be ensured by electric ramps. CCTV monitoring systems, electric drivers' windows and sun-protection window blinds for passengers will also be fitted to ensure highest comfort for bus users in Athens. The Solaris Alpino 8.6 midibuses will meet the Euro 4 emissions standard, while the articulated Solaris Urbino 18 will fulfil the exacting requirements of the Euro 5 standard. Their clean engines will help to reduce the strain on the environment in the Greek capital by offering sustainable public transport.

"The tender of E.THE.L was one of the most demanding we ever took part in. To ensure highest quality for the purchaser, multi-stage evaluation processes were carried out, including visits to manufacturing facilities as well as intensive tests of products. We are delighted to have won this tender. It is the biggest order in the history of Solaris Bus & Coach," said Krzysztof Olszewski, CEO of Solaris Bus & Coach, after signing the contract. Previously, the largest orders for Solaris had been a contract for 260 Solaris Urbino 18 low floor articulated city buses for Berliner Verkehrsbetriebe of Berlin, signed in 2004, the 2007 order for 225 Urbino low floor buses for the Dubai Roads and Transport Authority and orders placed in 2007 and 2008 by Warsaw Municipal Bus Company, each calling for 150 Solaris Urbino. Greece is the 18th export market for Solaris and takes the company into a new country. Buses with the green dachshund already run in Austria, the Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, France, Germany, Hungary, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, Malta, Norway, Romania, Slovakia, Sweden, Switzerland as well as in the United Arab Emirates. E.THE.L operates more than 2,000 air-conditioned low floor buses in the Greater Athens region. 326 bus routes are served by seven bus depots. As part of the fleet renewal process, the citizen of Athens will be able to travel in extra style and comfort with the new buses from Solaris, whose distinctive design will soon become a familiar sight on the streets of the Greek capital.

**************************************************
http://www.solarisbus.pl/en/busmania,aktualnosci,0,554.html


----------



## LMB (May 5, 2008)

*Mercedes German? Like Honda is Japanese nowadays*



DerMartini said:


> Outsourcing is very popular nowadays  You should know that only 40% of the whole production process is held in Germany,
> 
> [...]
> 
> But there is no doubt that Mercedes is a German company.


Oh, really? 

I would have to be ignorant on certain issues in "outsourced" Volkswagen factories to believe what you wrote about Mercedes. I am sure the kind of sh*t that is going on in Volkswagen is true also about Mercedes or Honda.

But this is not really related to the subject matter, so I call for an EOT.


----------



## vid11 (Feb 22, 2009)

Warsaw...


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Few photos of new model of one of the most popular Solaris bus - Urbino. 

Urbino 12 New Edition



















Innovative control panel:


----------



## przemkok77 (Nov 17, 2008)

^^^^ Beautifull!!!
Solaris Urbino is my favorite city bus.


----------



## Filip7370 (Jan 24, 2008)

This is Solaris 3 1/2 generation


----------



## APTA-2048 (Jun 28, 2005)

Love the look of that bus. Really diggin the ceiling!


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Good Polish buses.:cheers:


----------



## msz2 (May 25, 2006)

Buses for Kielce (in Polish):

40 Solarisów dla Kielc
03.06.2009
Solaris Bus & Coach S.A. podpisał wczoraj z Zarządem Transportu Miejskiego w Kielcach, umowę na dostawę czterdziestu niskopodłogowych autobusów.
Kontrakt dotyczy dostawy 35 Solarisów Urbino 12 i 5 Solarisów Urbino 10. Pierwsze pojazdy zostaną dostarczone do Kielc za 6 miesięcy, natomiast całość zamówienia zostanie zrealizowana do wiosny przyszłego roku. Autobusy będą spełniać restrykcyjną normę czystości spalin EEV (Urbino 12) i Euro5 (Urbino 10). Czterdzieści nowoczesnych Solarisów Urbino to już kolejne pojazdy tej marki w Kielcach. Wcześniej Solaris, wieloletni lider polskiego rynku autobusów, dostarczył do stolicy ziemi świętokrzyskiej łącznie trzydzieści siedem pojazdów.

Na zdjęciach autobusy Solaris Urbino 12, dostarczone do Kielc w 2008 roku.


----------



## xetrox (Jul 13, 2008)

New Solaris buses in citys:
126 (Low entry and Urbino) - Sweden, Norway and Denmark
40 (35 SU12 + 5 SU10) - Kielce
48 (24 SU10 + 24 SU18) - Bialystok
25 SU12 - Poznan
14 SU12 - Pila
*SU = Solaris Urbino 

Solaris in Norway:









in Szczecin:









in Dresden:









for Athens:


----------



## Ricardo Fig (Dec 30, 2006)

That is not Berlin, that´s Dresden.

The "new" Solaris only has two problems to me, the horrible drivers area, and that huge (and ugly) second door. 

If someone breaks that glass its going to be expensive to replace it...!


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

New hybrid model.




























Is it not beautiful?


----------



## Transira (Aug 7, 2009)

Solaris bus hybrid in Bucharest: http://forum.transira.ro/viewtopic.php?t=3748&start=0


----------



## MareCar (Jun 6, 2006)

There are solaris buses in Munich, next to MAN Lion's City and Mercedes Citaro, and personally I don't like them. The isolation of the vertically placed engine is bad, it gets pretty hot when I sit in the back of the bus, despite the AC. I have been on other buses with vertically placed engines and they did not have these heat problems and were quieter, too.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Solaris hybrid bus from Sosnowiec, Poland.


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 8, 2009)

xetrox said:


> New Solaris buses in citys:
> 126 (Low entry and Urbino) - Sweden, Norway and Denmark
> 40 (35 SU12 + 5 SU10) - Kielce
> 48 (24 SU10 + 24 SU18) - Bialystok
> ...


A little late but: there will be SU12 in Bialystok (not SU10). Solaris has ~150 days to deliver them. No A/C again - shame.


----------



## mateq (Jan 15, 2005)

Solaris Tramino (tram) prototype is on the way:


----------



## Sylver (Sep 6, 2009)

Will the new trams be ready by 2012? It would be nice for Poznan and the other host cities in Poland to get new and modern trams :cheers:


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

mateq said:


> Solaris Tramino (tram) prototype is on the way:


Shapes look nice ... but what's with the name???
Bus - Urbino
Trolleybus - Trollino
Tram - Tramino

What's next?
Subway train - Metrino?
Suburban train - Trainino or Subino?
:rofl:


----------



## Jamuary (Jul 11, 2009)

^^:banana:


----------



## Eurotram (Oct 9, 2005)

And here it comes:Solaris Tramino in the night:


----------



## estlander (May 21, 2009)

and just a detail of design, but older solaris got nice backlights compare with new ones.


----------



## Eurotram (Oct 9, 2005)

estlander said:


> and just a detail of design, *but older solaris got nice backlights compare with new ones*.


It depends on personal attidude to Solaris' design. IMO first generation's design was a little bit "toy-like";Citaro and MAN Nx 3x3 look more... seriously 
Beside this element,you like so much,is just a plactic-made surrounding area,which after few years lokk just like this:








This car above it's a first SU18 in the world;I observed the similar situation in the ST12T #3001 (first ever made Trollino),but after a little accident this element was changed for a new one


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

These are our Solaris buses in Bratislava. We have several problems with them, because of very poor quality.

Solaris Urbino 15 CNG









and this is very common in Bratislava public transport :banana:

Solaris in fire









Thanks god, we stopped to buy new Solaris buses. Now we have Tedoms and Citelises


----------



## TheFlyPL (Jun 21, 2007)

Amrafel said:


> These are our Solaris buses in Bratislava. We have several problems with them, because of very poor quality.
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks god, we stopped to buy new Solaris buses. Now we have Tedoms and Citelises


Haa, can you tell me why only in Bratislava Solaris buses catch fire? I don't think it is due to its poor quality but it is conected with your service or maintenance. Nowhere else so much solarises have such problem.


----------



## Eurotram (Oct 9, 2005)

Amrafel said:


> These are our Solaris buses in Bratislava. We have several problems with them, because of very poor quality.
> 
> Solaris Urbino 15 CNG
> 
> ...


Most interesting is,that some buses of other brands also burnt out in DP Bratislava 
And really funny is that this case (I mean Solaris case) was made loud by a very special TV;this TV (as you probably know) has the same owner that... bus manufacturer in Vysoke Myto.And this manufacturer makes... what a surpise:CITELISES! :lol:


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

TheFlyPL said:


> Haa, can you tell me why only in Bratislava Solaris buses catch fire? I don't think it is due to its poor quality but it is conected with your service or maintenance. Nowhere else so much solarises have such problem.





Eurotram said:


> Most interesting is,that some buses of other brands also burnt out in DP Bratislava
> And really funny is that this case (I mean Solaris case) was made loud by a very special TV;this TV (as you probably know) has the same owner that... bus manufacturer in Vysoke Myto.And this manufacturer makes... what a surpise:CITELISES! :lol:


Traffic company and also the whole Bratislavas government is so corrupted, that this is no surprise...but as I know, Solaris were cheap...and cheap things are always bad


----------



## Eurotram (Oct 9, 2005)

Amrafel said:


> Traffic company and also the whole Bratislavas government is so corrupted, that this is no surprise...


Uuuuuu.... Hard words  Any proof?



Amrafel said:


> but as I know, Solaris were cheap...and cheap things are always bad


Oh boy... Don't you know that some contracts are a little bit more prestigious than the others? These more prestigious are for example deliveries for capitals of european (especially UE) countries;and THEN a manufacturer may sell busses with lower price.
If you want,check it:now Solaris busses aren't so cheap,even for German market;but in spite of that HUNDREDS of busses from Bolechowo run everyday by german streets.How many busses made in Vysoke Myto were bought by german operators?Guess why?Not because of price 

Next case (maybe OT in this thread,but what can I do?): PESA. First trainsets made by PESA appeared in Italy thanks to lower price (bought by FSE).But these trainsets were tested by other operators and you know what?Almost month by month we hear/read about another contract for Pesa for delivery of few trainsets ATR220 for another and another italian operator.
Pesa tested ATR220 even in Czech Republic,but IMHO there is no chance to win any czech tender;all the specifications in CzR are prepared in such a way that only czech manufacturer can win it (Skoda,Irisbus/Karosa,Tedom or SOR).hno:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Solaris Tramino (tram). 



japan said:


>


----------



## mateq (Jan 15, 2005)

finalshot83 said:


> TRAMINO


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

^^ cool design.


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

Man, that Tramino looks well slick, nice elegant design!


----------



## Luxis (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm lovin' it  (Tramino)


----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

Amrafel said:


> Solaris were cheap...and cheap things are always bad


What a sweaping generalisation...


Locke said:


> Man, that Tramino looks well slick, nice elegant design!


Design by http://studioft.com/D/archivD.html


----------



## LMB (May 5, 2008)

Amrafel said:


> We have several problems with them, because of very poor quality.


There are two possibilities: Solaris messed something up with those buses (I believe these were the only ones of the CNG series), or the fault was on the side of the party doing maintenance. 

Now if I didn't know Slovakians at all, I'd blame the producer, but it's not the case:lol:. 



MareCar said:


> There are solaris buses in Munich, next to MAN Lion's City and Mercedes Citaro, and personally I don't like them. The isolation of the vertically placed engine is bad, it gets pretty hot when I sit in the back of the bus, despite the AC. I have been on other buses with vertically placed engines and they did not have these heat problems and were quieter, too.


Don't know about heat, but noise is kind of a problem, and in the German two-door version the back seems a bit claustrophobic (originally there's a door opposite the engine compartment). I liked the earlier version much more. What I actually like about them is that in this hole called Saarbrücken these are the only buses that have displays inside. That's indispensable when travelling to areas one doesn't know very well, as the audio is usually not loud enough and/or unclear.

Are Münich buses fitted with displays?


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Is someone able to tell the price of Tramino?


----------



## sharky_88 (Jun 14, 2008)

Solaris offered 342 mln polish złoty for 40 Tramino (8,55 mln each) - city Poznań


----------



## Eurotram (Oct 9, 2005)

sharky_88 said:


> *Solaris offered 342 mln polish złoty for 40 Tramino* (8,55 mln each) - city Poznań


I would rather say that Solaris offered 40 Tramino units for 342 Mio. PLN 
And one more thing:it was the offer (as you've written) for Poznań,where Solaris was allowed to earn some money because this manufacturer employs people from THIS region (Greater Poland,with Poznań as it's capital).So,if there was some prestigious tender (for example for Bucharest or for some german cities),the price could be lower.On the other hand in some other tenders the price can be higher if Solaris has such a possibility (like no other competitors).


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

So the price is ~ 2 million Euros...A price at almost the same level as Alstom or Bombardier...Anyway, it looks very nice and if quality is good it may be successfull. But AFAIK the price is higher then the price of Crotram or Skoda...


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ To be honest, I would choose an Alstom or Bombardier tram instead because they have experience in this field. Or Škoda, because it's cheaper(and not their first tram).


----------



## mcjn (Jan 2, 2009)

> 27.07.2010
> 
> *Solaris Expands to New Markets in Spain and Bulgaria*
> 
> ...


More: http://www.solarisbus.pl/en/press,login,612,0,1.html


----------



## mcjn (Jan 2, 2009)

> 16.11.2010
> 
> *First Solaris Trolleybuses in Germany now in Service *
> 
> ...


More: http://www.solarisbus.pl/en/press,login,618,0,1.html


----------



## mcjn (Jan 2, 2009)

> 26.11.2010
> 
> *New Production Facility for Solaris Tramino Opened *
> 
> ...


More: http://www.solarisbus.pl/en/press,login,620,0,1.html


----------



## Cori (Jan 29, 2010)

brunogoiania said:


> do not understand this strange language, the more that these buses are ugly are!


Teach says that the bus you have posted seems like a cheapest Van Hool Ag300 (but truthly it's a self made Scania Omnicity)










Well I think it too...










Caio Millenium.... uke:

Do you compare Caio Millenium with Solaris? :rofl:

These the newest buses in Bologna,Italy:










Solaris Trollino 18m










Solaris Urbino 18m

I think that the Brazilians still have to learn a lot from European...


----------



## Robotsx (Nov 11, 2009)

T-zen conception's presentation.
As a model has been used a new Solaris bus.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Solaris is a showcase of the beauty that is Polish design.


----------



## jacekfreeman (Oct 22, 2006)

On the 22nd of march Solaris celebrated it's 15th anniversary http://translate.google.com/transla...ww.autokrata.pl/artykul/15-lat-solarisa-10807


----------



## Cori (Jan 29, 2010)

*T-ZEN as the same as CIVIS*




























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=981216&page=12


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Dingy-looking; couldn't read well in any of them, I'd imagine. Plus, there's also something about the look of this model that screams I-hail-from-the-1920s!!!! (it reminds me of our 1920s school coach).


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał (Oct 12, 2008)

Solaris has provided the first forty-five ordered by MPK Poznan tram


^^Picture from phototrans.eu


----------



## TheFlyPL (Jun 21, 2007)

New Tramino already on Poznań streat. nd one would be deliverd in a few days.


----------



## TheFlyPL (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Cyganie (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ Damn, those colours are pretty bad match and ugly, don't like it at all. hno: Why does everything in Poland has to be in the colours of the city arms...


----------



## TheFlyPL (Jun 21, 2007)

Cyganie said:


> ^^ Damn, those colours are pretty bad match and ugly, don't like it at all. hno: Why does everything in Poland has to be in the colours of the city arms...


Same green as Honnover use on busses :banana:.


----------



## Halfpipesaur (Nov 17, 2010)

Cyganie said:


> ^^ Damn, those colours are pretty bad match and ugly, don't like it at all. hno: Why does everything in Poland has to be in the colours of the city arms...


Funny thing is green and yellow aren't colours of Poznań. Just colours of urban transport.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poznań


----------



## Cyganie (Oct 27, 2007)

TheFlyPL said:


> Same green as Honnover use on busses :banana:.


Ok, but the buses here in Hannover look way better then the trams in Poznan. At least, in my opinion...












Halfpipesaur said:


> Funny thing is green and yellow aren't colours of Poznań. Just colours of urban transport.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poznań


You are right, didn't know and was too lazy to check.  Anyway, still don't understand why everything has to be in the colours of urban transport, city arms, etc..


----------



## wonwiin (Jan 12, 2008)

Cyganie said:


> You are right, didn't know and was too lazy to check.  Anyway, still don't understand why everything has to be in the colours of urban transport, city arms, etc..


It is called Corporate Design. Most local urban transport companies are owned by the city, therefore often use the city colours. Private transport companies like Veolia use their corporate colours on their trains and busses .


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

Solaris trolleybuses in Sofia, Bulgaria:










We'll be ordering more sometime soon and I hope we get the same. :cheers:


----------



## TheFlyPL (Jun 21, 2007)

Tego said:


> Solaris trolleybuses in Sofia, Bulgaria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have Solaris buses too, or just troleys?


----------



## ajw373 (Oct 24, 2007)

Tego said:


> Solaris trolleybuses in Sofia, Bulgaria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same colour scheme that ACTION buses in Canberra Australia used to have!


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Solaris is branching out and working on its first subway cars.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

^^
The Solaris Metrino?


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

Solaris Tramino entering an underground station of the new line in Poznan.


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone know which engine manufacturer Solaris mostly or only use?
I ask because the Solaris buses I have ridden with around here (Oslo, Norway) vibrate and create a lot more noise than the usual MAN or Mercedes Benz equipped ones. opcorn:


----------



## ReefGear (Mar 29, 2009)

New buses from Solaris at IAA Hannover 2012:









*Solaris InterUrbino 12* (busportal.cz) [bigger photo]









*Solaris Urbino 12 electric* (busportal.cz) [bigger photos here and here]









*Solaris Urbino 12 Ü* (busportal.cz) [bigger photo]


----------



## dexmex (Nov 25, 2009)

Well it s seems according to the press ,that Solaris has won a contract for Belgrade 180/400 new buses.Not offically confirmed yet.Brothers,i m so happy for Serbian Polish cooperation:cheers: .*But* main remark is design hope that peoople in Solaris will get it right,Belgraders as south europeans ,and also other south nations, doesn not share the same taste for design with nort/east nations and it is natrual.Design for example Belgrade CAF trams has done by Giugaro studios,friendly advice is.. please open design office in Belgrade,Rome, or else on south of europe.This latest models on pic.above is not looking nice, i suggest Solaris model for Paris is very ok.:cheers:


----------



## svt11 (May 13, 2009)

Solaris also won contract for 67 buses for Burgas and some of them are already there.


----------



## mcjn (Jan 2, 2009)

*Solaris to deliver 200 buses to Belgrade*

08.03.2013



> Today, representatives of Solaris Bus & Coach signed the contract for the delivery of 200 Urbino 18 articulated low-floor city buses to the municipal transport operator of Belgrade (GSP Belgrade / ГСПБеоград).
> 
> The order is the result of a competitive tender process won by Solaris, which called for the delivery of 180 buses with an option to increase the number by up to 15%. The operator exercised this possibility and the €64 million contract covers the delivery of 200 articulated city buses as well as the supply of spare parts during the two-year warranty period.
> 
> ...


http://www.solarisbus.com/busmania/news/?page=1


----------



## mcjn (Jan 2, 2009)

*More Solaris hybrid buses for Hannover*

26.04.2013



> •42 Solaris Urbino Hybrid have recently been ordered by Hannover’s municipal operator üstra
> •63 Solaris buses are already operated by üstra
> •The contract envisages the delivery of the vehicles between 2013 and 2016
> According to a contract signed with the city’s municipal operator üstra, Solaris will deliver twenty-six Urbino 12 Hybrid and sixteen Urbino 18 Hybrid buses to the city of Hannover. The delivery will be completed by 2016.
> ...


http://www.solarisbus.com/busmania/news/


----------



## mcjn (Jan 2, 2009)

*Solaris hybrid bus in Plzeň*

06.05.2013



> A new hybrid bus fully developed and manufactured in cooperation between Solaris and Škoda Electric started operating in the Western Bohemian city of Plzeň. Its advantage is the ability to use a battery drive which is environmentally friendly and has a significantly lower consumption than classical buses.
> 
> The new Solaris Urbino 12 Hybrid with electric drive from Škoda Electric is intended primarily for zero-emission areas in city centres. In Plzeň it is operated on a highly used line, where it can immediately show its potential.
> 
> ...


http://www.solarisbus.com/busmania/news/


----------



## mcjn (Jan 2, 2009)

*The Solaris Urbino 18.75 debuts on German roads*

09.05.2013



> •Five Solaris Urbino 18.75 will be delivered to municipal operator Hagener Straßenbahn AG by the end of May 2013
> •Solaris will deliver its 18.75-metre vehicles for the first time
> •The contractalso includes the delivery of five Solaris Urbino 12
> •Solaris Urbino 18.75 is the longest Solaris bus ever offered
> ...


http://www.solarisbus.com/busmania/news/


----------



## mcjn (Jan 2, 2009)

*Braunschweig exercises Solaris Tramino option*

22.05.2013



> • In May 2013 Solaris signed a contract for the delivery of another three Tramino to Braunschweiger Verkehrs-AG.
> • The operator exercised an option for additional vehicles included in the first order from May 2012.
> • Last year, Braunschweiger Verkehrs-AG ordered 15 Solaris Tramino.
> • The additional trams will be delivered by May 2015.
> ...


http://www.solarisbus.com/busmania/news/


----------



## mcjn (Jan 2, 2009)

*125 Solaris Trollino 18 for Riga*

Solaris will deliver 125 new Trollino 18 trolleybuses for Riga.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104637504&postcount=123


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

mcjn said:


> Solaris will deliver 125 new Trollino 18 trolleybuses for Riga.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104637504&postcount=123


I guess the good thing about trolleybuses and hybrid buses is that two manufacturers can lay claim to them! These are actually Skoda trolleybuses with Solaris bodies. Skoda also uses IVECO bodies. In either case I think the completed vehicle always comes from the Skoda Electric factory in Plzen.

Does Solaris produce trolleybus technology on its own?


----------



## mcjn (Jan 2, 2009)

^^


> I guess the good thing about trolleybuses and hybrid buses is that two manufacturers can lay claim to them!






> These are actually Skoda trolleybuses with Solaris bodies.


As well as Solaris Trollino trolleybuses with Skoda electric equipment. More important is who wins the tender. In Riga it was Skoda, so the vehicle is called Skoda 27Tr-Solaris Trollino. Solaris delivers also trolleybuses with Skoda to Lublin in Poland. That tender was won by Solaris and the vehicles are called Solaris Trollino 12.



> Skoda also uses IVECO bodies.


And Solaris uses electric equipment from Skoda, Cegelec, Medcom and Vossloh Kiepe.



> In either case I think the completed vehicle always comes from the Skoda Electric factory in Plzen.


Yes, in most cases. But trolleybuses with Medcom or Vossloh Kiepe are set together at the Solaris factory.



> Does Solaris produce trolleybus technology on its own?


 No, it doesn't. Does Skoda produce its own bodies?


----------



## TranslatorPS (Oct 30, 2011)

#236


mcjn said:


> No, it doesn't. Does Skoda produce its own bodies?


Dunno if they still do, but they definitely used to have a series of low-floor Skoda-bodied Skoda-equipped trolleybuses


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

TranslatorPS said:


> #236
> 
> Dunno if they still do, but they definitely used to have a series of low-floor Skoda-bodied Skoda-equipped trolleybuses


Skoda ended the body production in 2004 when they closed the trolleybus-exclusive plant in Ostrov.


----------



## historyworks (Jul 12, 2007)

mcjn said:


> ^^


Thank you for all the information! :cheers:


----------



## mcjn (Jan 2, 2009)

*More Solaris Urbino on Austrian roads*



> • 43 Solaris Urbino 12 will be delivered to ÖBB Postbus
> • The contract will be completed by 2017
> • This is the second order from the Austrian operator for Solaris buses
> • Solaris has been present on the Austrian market since 2003
> ...


http://www.solarisbus.com/busmania/news/


----------



## ExCaliBourBG (Mar 25, 2011)

New buses for Belgrade








































http://www.beograd.rs/cms/view.php?id=1562298
:banana:


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

^^
Actually 300 is the total number of the new Solaris vehicles Rīga is getting.
175 of those are Urbino buses (12 and 18 meters)
125 of those are Škoda 27Tr trolleybuses with Solaris bodies (18 meters):








Photo from transphoto.ru









Photo from transphoto.ru









Photo from parovoz.com


----------



## ufonut (Jul 24, 2007)

15 InterUrbino sold to Italy.


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

First Urbino 10 for Bratislava


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

> Solaris’ Office of Research and Development (BBiR) announces: the latest project we are working on is three-articulated vehicle Trollino 30.
> The premiere of the new trolleybus is scheduled for the end of 2018!


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think such vehicles are legal in most European countries. So... it's probably a 1st April joke


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Germany , Eberswalde trolleybus in 2020


----------

